# Mullet my Transition Scout -- any advice?



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2018 Transition Scout. Size Large. I'm been 29r-curious for a while, but not sure I want to take the plunge, especially since it's only been 2 years and $5K in this bike.

I've read a few places (here's a good one: 



) that Scouts are ideal for Mullet builds. But my question is do I have to have a 29r fork or will the geo get too wonky? My Scout has the standard fork. OR, maybe I could use spacers and lower the fork? Buying a new fork would be a pain. Thanks!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

You'll need to buy a new 29" fork me thinks... same travel as rear end, so front end doesn't get super tall...

I've contemplated doing similar on my Polygon Siskiu N8 29er (chuck on 650b rear wheel).

But, I think BB will drop too low.

Probably be ok at the bike park though 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

A 29'' wheel doesn't fit in a 27.5 '' fork.

You need a 130mm 29er fork


----------



## TrailBlaza (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a waste of money.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TrailBlaza said:


> Such a waste of money.


So you've tried it?

Why not let the OP know your findings from having done this.


----------



## carwash1 (Sep 8, 2008)

I did this to my 2018 sbg Scout, but got a used 130 29er pike. I actually love it, I thought the 150 front felt unbalanced. I would definitely do it again, plan on keeping this bike as my daily driver for a while.


----------

